# Beeping sound from under hood



## vveprin (Mar 28, 2021)

Dear Forum.
I have an issue with my new Murano 2020. It started 1 month after I left a dealership with the new car  The strange sound - similar to beeping or vacuum sound, started when I turned in the engine after a trip ~30-40min (after a short stop). From the outside - it's pretty loud and it looks like an electric sound/noise, not mechanical something. The car has no turbo. The beeping/sound stops when I press the accelerator and starts again when the car is rolling. The sound stops after ~20 min when I driving with no stop on highway. It's hard to understand an exact place or even side from where sound is coming. I did a video with this odd sound: 



In dealership said that I should come when the sound happened, but it's very hard to catch a moment. So, I'm asking if anyone had or read about a similar issue previously. Thank you, hope for your help.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Check the vacuum tubes to the active motor mounts. If a line is disconnected, they'll make an assortment of weird whistles that change pitch and character with various conditions.


----------

